# 60 plus lb cobia



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Dad and Kenny Way (AKA crab) went out last week on a north wind day. Didn't see but one fish but he was a good one. Talked with several other boats that didn't see any either. They didn't weigh the fish but he was over 60 for sure...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that looks like a pier rat to the right!!!

nice ling!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish Crab!


----------



## Chad Boles (Apr 16, 2009)

Let me assure you, the pier rat is the one on the left. Mr. Mike is strong off structure.

Great cobe, guys. I'll see youallon N.Lanethis weekend for the tourney. Robert and I are taking the kayaks off Navarre Pier early Friday morning in search of the ellusive Cobia. I wonder if Mike can make one of those "sight fishing" contraptions he has on his john boat for the kayaks.:bowdown


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea i seen that kid on the right at the pier before. Nice ass Cobe guys:clap:clap:clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Chad Boles (4/21/2009)*Let me assure you, the pier rat is the one on the left. Mr. Mike is strong off structure.
> 
> Great cobe, guys. I'll see youallon N.Lanethis weekend for the tourney. Robert and I are taking the kayaks off Navarre Pier early Friday morning in search of the ellusive Cobia. I wonder if Mike can make one of those "sight fishing" contraptions he has on his john boat for the kayaks.:bowdown


Chad, I take it you like my cobia tower!! Good to hear from you.


----------



## Chad Boles (Apr 16, 2009)

I love that thing. I tell everyone here in Atlanta about it. It's like bream fishing. Either you get it...or you don't.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

a chip off the ol block nice fish ,,,, good thing crabs dad wasntin the picture holding the fish ... it would have looked like a guppy


----------

